# Correlation between the seven deadly sins and MBTI types



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

INFJ 1. Pride 2. Gluttony 3. Envy


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi there!

I am an *INFP (4w5 ennagram)* and I feel a very strong connection to *pride*.

I have active connections to *sloth*.

I have deep and less consistently active connections to *envy *and, even less frequently, to* wrath*. I find these two to be less relevant in my day-to-day life.

I feel little to no connection with *lust*, *greed*, or *gluttony*.

*Pride*, of the seven deadly sins of Catholicism, I feel a most strongly personal connection with.

~ love.script


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*INTP, 7w5w4w1*

1. Pride (Oh hell yeah)
2 Sloth (but I'm a perfectionist.)
3. Wrath (Uhh yeah people say I have aggresion issues...)
4. Gluttony (Eating cause you're hungry is okay but I eat because my tounge is craving to taste good food and when I eat that food I eat it all. And this applies even more with drinking (not alcohol).)
5. Greed (There is a german saying: "Geld regiert die Welt", which means "Money rules the world", which is true. Also, I DESERVE money.)
6. Lust (They call me a pervert but I am too proud and too lazy to be lustful. If it weren't for my top 2 sins, this one would be #1 on the list.)
7. Envy (this one I'm by far the least. Why should I be jealous of someone who gets more? I blame the one giving more to that person in the first place. But that's wrath. When I treat that person bad though, it's because he teased me with his "more" with immature pride, (but) that would also be wrath.)


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Wrath, pride and envy in that order.
The lowest ones would be lust and gluttony.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

INFJ 7w6

Gluttony, Pride, Lust, Sloth, Envy, Wrath, Greed

...probably.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

INTJ 9w1

Sloth -> Pride -> Envy = Greed -> Gluttony -> Lust -> Wrath


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

INFJ, Sloth.


----------



## Fuzzystorm (Jun 18, 2014)

INTP 5w4

In this order, according to this quiz:

Sloth
Envy
Pride
Wrath
Gluttony
Greed
Lust


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

ENFJ

Scored very high on pride and greed,I don't think I'm greedy though


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

ENTJ Lust, greed, pride. Wrath. Complete lack of gluttony envy and sloth.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

1. Sloth
2. Gluttony
3. Pride
4. Lust
5. Wrath
(3, 4, and 5 are so close they are practically tied.)
6. Envy
7. Greed

I find it interesting that so many people say this is better correlated with Enneagram. As a 4w5 I should supposedly be much more envious, but I'm not.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> 1. Sloth
> 2. Gluttony
> 3. Pride
> 4. Lust
> ...


I think it's just that Enneagram is actually somewhat based on sin, while MBTI is by no means designed with reference to the sins in mind.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Just in general though, I always struggle to know what sin I exercise the most. That question on personality tests leaves me puzzled. As someone with definite 2 (somewhere) I should think of Pride as my greatest sin, but honestly I have had a bigger problem with jealousy. I probably struggle the most with Sloth and Wrath, honestly, but not as much with Gluttony and Lust. 

However, as a Catholic I am naturally inclined to see how I reflect every sin in some way or another.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Wrath, gluttony, and either greed or lust (a little shaky on the difference between the two)


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Wrath: High
Pride: Medium
Gluttony: High
Sloth: High
Lust: Asexual
Envy: Low
Greed: Low


----------



## twigflick (Mar 12, 2015)

Envy and sloth would definitely be my top two.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

twigflick said:


> Envy and sloth would definitely be my top two.


Funny how those two go hand in hand.


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

Easy (hard to rank the first two though)

Lust
Greed
Wrath

INTJ 8w7 ladies, I'm deranged


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I think C.S. Lewis said that pride is the root of all sin, so it makes sense that it's most people's top sin. It's definitely mine. I try to go over all my sins of the day each night and there are days when I can't think of an instance of lust, for instance, or some other sin, but pride is always there.

Gluttony is probably my biggest sin besides, but I'm taking steps to improve it.

Then envy, then sloth, then lust.

I'm not aware of a lot of wrath or avarice going on with me but I'm sure it's there, just not in such gigantic proportions as the others! )


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just remembered a picture that was shared in "What Makes an INTP Laugh" that may be of interest here:









So if I'm primarily driven by Wrath, Sloth, Gluttony, secondarily by Pride, then I would be drawn to

primarily: Passive Aggression, Bulimia, and Saturdays
secondarily: Boxing, Slacking, and being Fat Yet Wearing A Speedo

As I also have little to no interest in Lust, Greed, or Envy, this then rules out: Prostitution, Adultery, and Advertisements


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

1. Pride 
2. Wrath 
3. Envy
4. Lust
5. Greed
6. Gluttony
7. Sloth


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Sloth probably defines INFPs most


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTPs are more slothful. And as a 3w4 INTP, I am both slothful and envious.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Pride (I have a lot of this when I think I am right.)
Wrath (I have a lot of this when I think someone else is wrong.)
Envy (I have a small amount of this when I think something is unfair.)

Sloth (I have a tiny bit of this when I am overwhelmed, but it isn't a problem.)
Gluttony (I don't have this issue unless very specific foods are present, which tend to be hard to acquire.)
Greed (I can't think of any examples of having this one.)
Lust (I am pretty certain that I don't have this one at all.)


----------



## butterflyxcollector (Mar 23, 2015)

INFJ here....Hmm personally for me...after thinking on it:

1. Sloth. I am probably more lazy than the other things.
2. Pride. Yep, I think highly of myself and I take things personally.
3. Lust. 'nuff said.

The others are probably rare for me. Wrath would be the next in line though, if the situation arises and seeing as I am proud and take things personally, this ocassionally happens. lol


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

As a Satanist, I'm proud of all of my sins. 

The one I'm most guilty of is Lust. I'd have thought it would be the same for most people as Lust is pretty much an instinct. MILFS!

Next two are Wrath and Pride.


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

1. Sloth
2. Pride
3. Gluttony
4. Greed
5. Wrath

6. Envy
7. Lust


Those last two aren't a big deal to me, but the others come up. I imagine a good number of IxxPs would list Sloth first.


----------



## Sekki (Mar 29, 2016)

1. Wrath
2. Sloth
3. Envy

4. Pride
5. Lust
6. Gluttony
7. Greed


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

1. sloth
2. envy
3. pride
4. gluttony
5. lust
6. wrath
7. greed

ISFP


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

I doubt there's any correlation, but it is an interesting topic to explore. 

For me:
1.) Pride
2.) Lust
3.) Sloth
4.) Wrath
5.) Envy
6.) Greed
7.) Gluttony


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

1. Sloth
2. Envy
3. Greed
4. Gluttony (Though I actually eat a lot since I'm "underweight")
5. Lust
6. Wrath
7. Pride

Probably an INTP.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't think they really go together. Our types are not sins. They're a window into how we prefer to understand ourselves and the world around us.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

I would put wrath in the first place for me.

Sometimes pride and envy; the others don't really affect me.


----------



## Kierkegarden (Dec 31, 2015)

ENTP: 
Pride - Biggest personality flaw.
Lust - I have a good deal of control over this but I enjoy sex and physicality in excess and I'm glad I'm charming enough to get this comfort.
Gluttony - I struggle with moderation and indulge in expensive roadtrips, good food and good alcohol more than I should.
Sloth - I procrastinate but I still have a lot of motivation.
Greed - I rarely act out of greed. I generally enjoy sharing.
Wrath - I am not an aggressive person. I can be abrasive and I can be blunt but I almost never act out of rage.
Envy - I don't get envious pretty much ever. Occasionally I get jealous, which is honestly worse. I can quickly rationalize my way out of it.

There may be some correlation as our personality can determine our preferred vices. It's also not absolute.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Sloth
Greed (for everything except money, with which I'm very generous)
Pride
Wrath
Gluttony
Envy
Lust


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

INTJ

Envy
Gluttony
Greed


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Don't think they really go together. Our types are not sins. They're a window into how we prefer to understand ourselves and the world around us.


I believe that is true, and I think despite our types that we are still capable of choosing to follow these sins or not. If I had to try and add any of these to a type I would say ESFP probobly have sloth/Gluttony based on functions. 

I not sure what INTJ would have but overall I dont think Im very sinful. Actually objectively by Christian standards im a saint. I will admit I am slightly vain at times but not to the piont of it being Sinful. There are people so vain and desiring to become pretty they start doing all these surgery's. I dont like making permanent changes to my body for any reason. Obviously I am not lazy so sloth is not one of them. Lust is obviously not one of them since I reject sexual urges as though its the plague.


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

ENFP, 4w3, 6w5 9w8

1. Sloth
2. Envy
3. Lust (This isn't even close to "sin worthy" it's just slightly more evident in my personality than the others)


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

This is amusing, I've considered this before.

INTJ 5w6, 1w9, 4w3

1. Pride - I'm self-sufficient, I rarely ask for help. I show signs of hubris, I trust myself first and foremost - everyone else comes second.
2. Greed - I have a voracious appetite for pursuits I enjoy, which seem to accumulate. I wish I was wealthier and had more time, although I have a stable income and enough left-over.
3. Lust - I am a sexual person. Why limit myself?
4. Wrath - I am a sceptic; a cynic; a misanthrope... only compared to the majority. I call this realism and being an introvert. My anger is more discontent than malicious.
5. Sloth - At times, I need inspiration to do anything at all.
6. Envy - I rarely envy people for what they have, I envy contentment and that's more an idea than desiring what people have. I despise malicious envy.
7. Gluttony - Not true for me, I'm on the slim side. Sometimes I indulge but that's because I'm prone to forgetting to eat unless I stick to my schedule.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> I believe that is true, and I think despite our types that we are still capable of choosing to follow these sins or not. If I had to try and add any of these to a type I would say ESFP probobly have sloth/Gluttony based on functions.
> 
> I not sure what INTJ would have but overall I dont think Im very sinful. Actually objectively by Christian standards im a saint. I will admit I am slightly vain at times but not to the piont of it being Sinful. There are people so vain and desiring to become pretty they start doing all these surgery's. I dont like making permanent changes to my body for any reason. Obviously I am not lazy so sloth is not one of them. Lust is obviously not one of them since I reject sexual urges as though its the plague.


Yeah, you're the patron saint of humility, for sure. :tongue:


----------



## katurian (Apr 12, 2016)

ISFP 4w5 6w5 1w9. Envy, pride, and wrath for me.


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

ISTP-Wrath and Pride are my two big ones.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok I will do it for fun...

*1. Pride* 
NTJ

*2. Wrath *
NFJ

*3. Envy*
SFJ

*4. Lust*
STP

*5. Greed*
STJ

*6. Gluttony*
SFP
NFP

*7. Sloth*
NTP


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yeah, you're the patron saint of humility, for sure. :tongue:


Objectively speaking I am. subjectively I never really liked myself till now.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP. I'd say sloth, wrath and gluttony.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Objectively speaking I am. subjectively I never really liked myself till now.



You have high amusement value, I'll give you that.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You have high amusement value, I'll give you that.


I dont drink, Smoke, have sex, do drugs, must help every human which asks for my support, I been friends with various people of questionable morals as I dont believe in being judgmental, I have a strict moral code which I will not break, I am generally honest to my friends even if I dont share all the secrets I know, Oh that is another one, I dont share peoples secrets and being the one everyone tells stuff too, I could totally use that to my advantage, I am helpful to my family and spent my childhood being the family therapists, and I never used sex or something like that to obtain gifts. I am not greedy, I am not lazy and am very motivated, I am not lustful, Not overly prideful, I eat a lot but I usually am just hungry, I dont just eat to eat even though I am picky about what I eat, I dont really drink coffee that often or eat pork, While I dont go to church I seem to follow the morals pretty well. I am not so envious as to hurt others doing better than me and often will truly admire people even those who hate me. I have not been convicted of petty theft, murder, molestation, rape or any sort of crime. I have been in many fights but never ones I personally provoked. also unlike most Christians I do not go around bad mouthing people on petty stuff like "Oh my god Tiffany, look how fat that random woman looks in a dress" Since honestly many Christians are that in name only and wear it the Christian symbol as a fashion statement or earn standing, not because they follow any teaching. Which is sinful. 

Objectivity, I am a very good Christian. I challenge anyone to prove otherwise.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> I dont drink, Smoke, have sex, do drugs, must help every human which asks for my support, I been friends with various people of questionable morals as I dont believe in being judgmental, I have a strict moral code which I will not break, I am generally honest to my friends even if I dont share all the secrets I know, Oh that is another one, I dont share peoples secrets and being the one everyone tells stuff too, I could totally use that to my advantage, I am helpful to my family and spent my childhood being the family therapists, and I never used sex or something like that to obtain gifts. I am not greedy, I am not lazy and am very motivated, I am not lustful, Not overly prideful, I eat a lot but I usually am just hungry, I dont just eat to eat even though I am picky about what I eat, I dont really drink coffee that often or eat pork, While I dont go to church I seem to follow the morals pretty well. I am not so envious as to hurt others doing better than me and often will truly admire people even those who hate me. I have not been convicted of petty theft, murder, molestation, rape or any sort of crime. I have been in many fights but never ones I personally provoked.
> 
> Objectivity, I am a very good Christian. I challenge anyone to prove otherwise.



The thing is, you're serious and I'm not. :tongue:


* *




Also, if you're not a sinner, you're never going to become wise. It's our own mistakes that we learn the most from.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The thing is, you're serious and I'm not. :tongue:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


That is where you are wrong, I am wiser than most and I understand suffering better than most people. Mistakes do not have to be made by everyone. If 10 sheep walk into an electric fence and die do you think logically the 11th should do so? Or perhaps they should run, you can investigate why its happening even but going directly into the fence automatically is just kind of stupid. There is also a number of things you can figure out based on general behavior(Sociology/Psychology) and rule of probability. So you know, you just have to learn to be smart, and learn from both yours and everyone elses experience. So dont kill yourself walking into that fence sheep, it would be a terrible shame.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> That is where you are wrong, I am wiser than most and I understand suffering better than most people. Mistakes do not have to be made by everyone. If 10 sheep walk into an electric fence and die do you think logically the 11th should do so? Or perhaps they should run, you can investigate why its happening even but going directly into the fence automatically is just kind of stupid. There is also a number of things you can figure out based on general behavior(Sociology/Psychology) and rule of probability. So you know, you just have to learn to be smart, and learn from both yours and everyone elses experience. So dont kill yourself walking into that fence sheep, it would be a terrible shame.



Depends on the electric fence. Not all of them are designed to kill. I won't run into the electric fence, but I'll probably play with it, see what happens when I throw a stick at at it, maybe try shorting it out with some metal. Logic is a great tool, but it isn't the only tool in the box. Sometimes experimentation is far more interesting. You can sit back and observe others, but unless you're willing to get your hands dirty by participating, you're just another observer. There's no perfection in life. Everyone and everything is flawed. The true measure of a human being is in knowing just how truly flawed they are. We strive to be better than the sum of our parts. That's what makes us noble.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

In order: Sloth, pride and... I'm not really sure about the last one.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Forgive me for bumping this thread, I couldn't resist. 

ENTP 7w8

*Greed- Very Low*. "Very" low is a bit of a stretch but for the most part it's accurate. Material objects and money never interested me. I actually grew up in a wealthy family but did my "shopping" at Walmart and am fine with my $1300/month apartment splitting with 3 roommates.

*Gluttony- Medium* Accurate for the present moment. In my teens/early 20s I did every drug except PCP but I always spaced it out so I never got addicted to any particular substance. Nowadays I just drink on the weekends and when I "go out" it's usually to McDonalds or some s***.

*Wrath- High* Accurate, if not a little too high. I'm argumentative and can say very mean things to people I dislike, or even threaten someone if I'm seriously irritated. But I'm not the type of guy to start a fist-fight or smash other people's stuff.

*Sloth- Medium* Too low. I was a huge slacker in high school and most of college. Most of the time I got bad grades just for not doing homework or attending class.

*Envy- Low* Accurate. I've always thought I had a good life and when someone who's dealt a worse hand than me finds success, I'm happy for them.

*Lust- Medium* A little low because the past year has been a dry spell compared to previous ones hehehe.

*Pride- High* Spot-on. Deep down I think I'm a unique person and I place a lot of value into my brains and creativity. It's not pathological, thank God, but my Ego is definitely there. 


Sloth, pride, and lust would probably be my top 3 with greed, envy, and gluttony being the bottom 3 and wrath being the middle one.


----------



## PersonaNonGrata (Sep 13, 2009)

I think there is a general misconception of vices and sins. Sins are actions, vices are personality dispositions. So what you mean on a personality type level is vices. While vice leads to sins, it can be countered by virtue. 
I think instead of being related to MBTI type, it is related to instinctual stacking 

sp/sx gluttony (desired physicality)
sp/so greed (social physicality)
sx/sp lust (physcial desire)
sx/so Wrath (social desire) [change the world according to own concept]
so/sp pride (self-related social)
so/sx envy (other-realted social)

While sloth is not a vice, IMO

Maybe there is a correlation with MBTI Type
I for example am most focused on Lust and Sloth [i/e NTP] with some Pride and Gluttony
i consider myself 5w4 sx


----------



## JT Cove (May 21, 2015)

Lust: ESTP
Gluttony: ESFP
Greed: ENTJ
Sloth: INTP
Wrath: INFP
Envy: ESFJ/ESTJ
Pride: INTJ


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

KatHorcrux said:


> I recently read up on the seven deadly sins and out of curiosity I put them in order of how guilty I am of each of them. I discussed this with my ENTJ friend and discovered he had the same top three as me (pride, lust, wrath). What do you think the correlation is between the sins and types, if any?
> 
> Note: I realize this is much easier to do with enneagram types, but where's the fun in that?


I guess my sin is Vanity, if I had to pick one. However I not to the point where I chopping off pieces of skin to look pretty. My self destructive nature is internal not externalized. I just slowly lose my mind as my brain trys to cope with stress and low self worth generally.


----------



## sremmij (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm an INFJ, and my worst sin is Sloth. I am extremely lazy. I rarely want to get up and go out to a party, and my idea of a good time is sitting/relaxing alone with a good book or a computer. Everyone always asks me if I'm tired or what time I went to bed because I always look and sound that way. I also tend to procrastinate a lot, and wait until the last minute to do certain things. The only nation I will ever be able to rule over is procrasti*nation*.


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

INFJ. I would have to say for me personally:

1. Pride (No question about it.)
2. Envy (I compare myself a lot to others.)
3. Wrath (Not often, but when I'm upset it's been ugly.)
4. Lust (Pretty healthy in this department.)
5. Greed (Meh. Experiences make me happier than things.)
6. Gluttony (I get cravings, but I'm fairly disciplined on this one.)
7. Sloth (Pfft! Maybe when I'm sick.)


----------



## Coffee_Yum (Jun 23, 2016)

Lust: Med (I like sex but don't crave for it all the time.)
Gluttony: Low (Food is sustenance that's its main purpose and that's how I see it mostly.)
Greed: Low (I have little interest in material things.)
Sloth: High (Motivation is low and action requires conscious effort.)
Wrath: High (Frustration is high being an INTP because the world tends to misunderstand us, or we're just not good at expressing ourselves.)
Envy: Low (Ability to rationalise reduces envy.)
Pride: Med (I don't honestly consider this to be a sin. Low pride means low confidence which isn't necessarily a good thing. I make a conscious effort to keep pride at medium level. This is a funny one because as an INTP, heavy reliance on Ti would make this high, but the more we develop our Ne, the lower this will get. It's important to keep a balance between the 2.)


----------



## sremmij (Dec 9, 2015)

INFJ 9w1

I just took the quiz that was tagged earlier in this thread and my results are (in order):

*Sloth* - Very High - Yep, this one makes sense. I'm pretty physically lazy and scored low on Judging. This could be from my 9w1 Enneagram, or poorly developed Se.

*Envy* - Medium - I do get jealous of people every now and then, sometimes about really silly things.

*Gluttony* - Medium - This is only true when I'm stressed out.

*Greed* - Medium - This one I don't relate to that much, as I'm usually generous, but I am known to be really frugal, and have even been called "cheap" before.

*Wrath* - Low - I'm not usually quick to anger and try to be nice to everyone, but when I get mad at someone I usually hold on to it for a really long time. It's pretty hard for me to "forgive and forget."

*Pride* - Low - I try to be humble and most people call me so, but when I was younger I had a pretty big ego.

*Lust* - Very Low


----------



## Liminal (Jul 18, 2016)

sloth

and too lazy to write the rest out in order...


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd say in order:

Envy
Lust
Pride
Greed
Wrath
Gluttony
Sloth

I fight them all, though.


----------



## Dead Silent (Oct 19, 2015)

Top 3:

Sloth
Pride
Envy

I need to work on those, especially sloth...


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say Wrath > Gluttony > Sloth > Greed > Pride > Envy > Lust.

I struggle with all of them except for lust, just some more than others. The top three are pretty bad, while I don't get envious too often.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

For me in order:

Sloth
Wrath
Envy
Pride
Greed
Lust


----------



## Scirrus (Nov 11, 2016)

Sloth, Envy, Pride are my top 3.


----------



## Habit_Rabbit (Oct 17, 2016)

I would say in order:

Pride
Lust
Gluttony
Envy
Wrath
Sloth
Greed

How about other ISFJs? Any correlation? Or individual traits?


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Wrath & Pride. Lots of it, especially when something or someone disturbs my inner harmony, which happens quite frequently.

Weirdly wrath sometimes manifests itself in my persona by becoming ice cold.

My pride is regularly my downfall, I often deem people as “unworthy“ and I usually tell them that straight to their faces. Guess what - doesn’t make me very sympathetic to some people. 

All the others are pretty much nonexistent in myself.

In Order: Pride>Wrath>>>Lust>Greed>Sloth>Gluttony>Envy


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Sloth, gluttony, lust.


----------

